

Kimberly-Clark rolls out tube-free Scott toilet paper - bretthellman
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/environment/2010-10-27-1Atube27_ST_N.htm

======
bretthellman
Innovative and disruptive.

~~~
bhiggins
yeah totally. viral too.

